# Bosch Battery Disconnect on Rough Rides



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Apologize if this is mentioned somewhere else on the forum. I did a search and didn't see anyone addressing this. Does anyone have problems with the their Bosch motor shutting off while going over rough root and rock gardens?


----------



## Boxmonkey (Jun 4, 2021)

I have a Rail 7, and do not experience this issue. I do however always make sure to place the key in the lock position after installing the battery in the bike, and run a velcro strap around the battery and frame. 3 weeks ago I did some suspension testing on a rocky section of trail several times without issue, but the section was only about 30/35 ft. long.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks. I like the velcro idea. Do you strap in the middle or on either end of battery?


----------



## Boxmonkey (Jun 4, 2021)

I use this style with the soft side against the bike. I run one in the middle under my bottle cage mount.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 26, 2005)

Make sure the bike has the battery alignment plate fitted. Your problem is either bad battery alignment or the battery harness plug has worn out from the bad alignment. If your bike is missing the alignment plate..take it to Trek, and get that fitted. No need to velcro the battery if it's properly setup.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 26, 2005)

Bosch PowerTube Cable - 410mm length is the correct battery cable if needed. Bosch part number 1270.016.515. The plate, if missing, will be warranty from Trek. A bunch of early bikes didn't have it, and it causes the issues you're having. Trek part number W5252805


----------



## kellyleelambert2019 (4 mo ago)

I think it's a common problem. It's possible battery alignment, Trek has a service bulletin on it. I think there was an earlier bulletin that just involved adjustments not new parts 
TK_Existing_RIB_Removal_New_RIB_Installation_Service_Bulletin_MY21_EN-US_Final (1) (1).pdf


----------



## kellyleelambert2019 (4 mo ago)

Earlier Bulletin
2019_rib_battery_alignment (10) (1) (1).pdf


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

If you're not getting error codes, chances are high that it's RIB alignment.
Here's another place to look:





Rail (625Wh) - Trek RIB Battery Alignment Procedure - Updated


Updated RIB Battery Alignment Procedure, includes some new parts.




www.emtbforums.com


----------

